# Edelbrock Torker II/ Edelbrock Heads



## JeffW (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Folks,
Got a question for someone smarter than me. (That's almost everyone!) I have a set of Edelbrock Heads combined w/ a Torker II manifold. Yes I'd like to put a Victor,atriot: but I don't have the clearance. Any way here's my question. There is a small port in the center of the heads. With the manifold on, it matches up to a runner that passes under the carb to the opposite head. I was told that this is to vaporize and puddling fuel in the bottom of the manifold. The gasket set has two (2) different gaskets for this port. One set blocks it off and one set allows flow. My question is pretty simple, which set do I use. The car is set up for street but can be used on the strip. I'm just about ready to put the manifold back on after rebuilding engine after a roller lifter decided not to roll any more. I previously had it blocked, but I really want to know what the right way is. 
In advance .... Thanks for your help

Jeff W


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

I assume that you have the D-port heads. I think they are the only Pontiac alum heads that have the exhaust heat riser provision. Stock Pontiac and some alum intakes have the exhaust heat crossover, which allows heat from the heads to heat the under side of the intake, thus keeping the carb and intake floor warmer. This really helps in cold weather, and especially if you are running a choke which relies on intake heat for proper operation. 

I've read that Cliff Ruggles recommends that you use the heat crossover provision for all street/strip operation. He says this gets the carb up to operating temp quicker, so that less run time is needed, for warm-up. But some say run an electric choke for cold weather starts, but block the crossover, or don't run one, to keep the fuel/air mixture cooler, with the engine at operating temp. So, there are 2 trains of thought on the subject.

If you don't need the heat for cold weather operation, then it's OK to block off the holes. I used the Mr. Gasket 502G Intake gaskets which have thin metal block-off plates, for this purpose. Paper gaskets will burn thru. Also, if you don't need the crossovers, you can remove them from your intake. Some intakes, such as the Victor, Northwind, all the Chinese models, and others, come without crossovers. The Ram Air 4 and 455HO intakes came with separate iron crossovers. If you run 'em without the crossovers, you must buy or make some block-off plates, to replace the missing section of manifold flange.


----------



## JeffW (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info Oldskool. I think I'll keep them open this time around. Just curious as to what is going to happen. If there any significant differences, I'll post them. 

JeffW


----------

